

This is the best 404 page ever - seren6ipity
http://twist.snowburst.org:4747/404

======
bmaier
Yeah, if only it actually served the purpose of getting the user quickly and
easily to another page that might help them...

------
davidw
That's actually been around for a number of years...

~~~
cubicle67
No, it seems like a rip-off of a better one that's been around for a number of
years. I'll see if I can find it.

------
lvecsey
Maybe a better one would delve into defining/tutoring some S-expressions with
an introduction to Common Lisp? It could go on for hours.

------
Tichy
New idea: rent out advertising on 404 pages ;-)

~~~
eru
Doesn't Microsoft do something like this? I mean when you type in a server
name that does not exist.

------
MisterMerkin
I saw this around five years ago.

